# Obedience classes in Brooklyn?



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello,
My girl is almost 6 months and has entered the worst adolescent stage possible (she's a demon). She's well socialized, exercised, trained, no aggression but she has stopped listening and is a nightmare on walks (always pulls and bites and jumps). I think it's time for obedience classes. 

Can anyone recommend a good one in Brooklyn?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Call Alice Marino at the link I posted below.

She's terrific, and if you can get to Staten Island, she has a free boot camp on Sundays from 1-4.
The boot camp is located just over the bridge from Brooklyn.

I know that she also has Brooklyn classes.

Ruff Love Dog Training


----------



## mleun481 (Aug 9, 2010)

We had the same problem with our 1.5yr old GSD. We first went through a trainer in manhattan, but that didnt work out. He still pulled, barked at strangers, other dogs, etc. After he tried to bite his vet, we were referred to a trainer in park slope that specializes in GSD, Dobermans, etc. We went for a consultation and decided to enroll him in a boot camp and he is 100% better thanks to him. We still go for weekly follow up sessions. The place is K9 Powerhouse in brooklyn.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Hey! 

I just had my pup Ace come back from a training school here in NY about 30 minutes from you. 

Welcome to the Frontpage

His name is Steve Hong. He runs one of the Schutzhund Clubs in the North East region. You can even take him on Sundays to the club for practice or training. But give him a call, the perfect guy for any GSD training.

My dog is like a night and day difference since he has came back yesterday.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Some of Steve's accomplishments! :

*Past Career:*

   *Head trainer and Kennel manager of Key’s Feline & Canine Inc.
*Co-founder of K9KEY
*Writer of Health & Life magazine Pet section
*Head trainer and manager of V.I.P. (Very Important Pet)
*Recent Accomplishments:*
 (Championships only)
2007 NorthEastern Regional Schutzhund Championship: 7th Place
 *Youngest competitor
2007 GSDCA-WDA Schutzhund National Championship (World Championship Qualification) 
*Youngest competitor 
2008 WUSV World Championship: 12th Place overall (High in Tracking 99pts)
 *Youngest competitor

 Currently: 
 *Trainer and Managing director of K9KEY New York region 
*President of New York Schutzhund & Police Dog Club 
*President of Team Sport Club (Obedience/Agility Club)


----------

